# Verspäten wir uns nicht!



## omidnice

Hallo,

I saw  the sentence "Verspäten wir uns nicht!" on a German website, and it says this is an imperative sentence. As far as I know, the imperative sentence intends to order or recommend someone to do or not to do something, and it can be used with singular and plural second person (du, ihr, and Sie). Could you please explain this usage of imperative sentence with plural first person?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Schimmelreiter

There's nothing much to be explained.  You know the structure, you know the purpose. The English equivalent is _Let's not be late!_

Another example: _​Gehen wir in eine Bar! - Let's go to a bar._


----------



## omidnice

Oh, I see. I have understood it now. This website says that imperative is *just *available for singular and plural second person (du, ihr, and Sie) and first plural person (wir). Is it correct?


----------



## cuore romano

Yes, it is.  
You can only use the imperative when you talk to a person who's present at that moment.
How would you say it to a third person?


----------



## omidnice

cuore romano said:


> Yes, it is.
> You can only use the imperative when you talk to a person who's present at that moment.
> How would you say it to a third person?


I wouldn't. This structure can be used  for plural first person, how about using it for singular first person? I was thinking about "Let me explain it" (Singular first person).


----------



## ablativ

cuore romano said:


> You can only use the imperative when you talk to a person who's present at that moment.
> How would you say it to a third person?


_Lass ihn sich nicht verspäten!_ _Verspäte er sich nicht!_ ---> Konj. I ---> _Möge er sich nicht verpäten!_


----------



## Schimmelreiter

omidnice said:


> Let me explain it


is second person singular or plural imperative: _Lass/Lasst es mich erklären. _Similarly, in English, _Let us explain it _is first person plural only in meaning but second person plural grammatically. In German, _Erklären wir es _is first person plural both in meaning and grammatically. But _fi__rst person in meaning/second person in structure_ exists in German, too: _Lasst es uns erklären!_

When it comes to first person singular, ordering oneself to do something is basically pathological.  In a wider sense, modal verbs express that it is imperative that one do something: _​I must explain it./Ich muss es erklären._


----------



## ablativ

Schimmelreiter said:


> When it comes to first person singular, ordering oneself to do something is basically pathological.  In a wider sense, modal verbs express that it is imperative that one do something: _​I must explain it./Ich muss es erklären._


Yes, you can use modal verbs, but you could also add so called "Abtönungspartikel" in order to build a real imperative:

_Komm ich bloß nicht zu spät! Verspäte ich mich bloß nicht!_


----------



## Schimmelreiter

ablativ said:


> _K__omm ich bloß nicht zu spät! Verspäte ich mich bloß nicht!_


Interesting. I haven't ever heard of this.


----------



## cuore romano

ablativ said:


> _Lass ihn sich nicht verspäten!_ _Verspäte er sich nicht!_ ---> Konj. I ---> _Möge er sich nicht verpäten!_



I think those are wishes, not orders.

And where/when did you hear/read these?   

_Komm ich bloß nicht zu spät! Verspäte ich mich bloß nicht!_


----------



## ablativ

cuore romano said:


> I think those are wishes, not orders.
> 
> And where/when did you hear/read these?
> 
> _Komm ich bloß nicht zu spät! Verspäte ich mich bloß nicht!_


In the same context or situation when two or more people would say _Verspäten wir uns nicht! _(post 1). You just say it to yourself as a kind of monolog or as an excuse that you have to leave.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

ablativ said:


> In the same context or situation when two or more people would say _Verspäten wir uns nicht! _(post 1). You just say it to yourself as a kind of monolog ar as an excuse that you have to leave.


OK, but I'm not getting the structure. Present subjunctive? Is it colloquial/regional?


----------



## ablativ

Schimmelreiter said:


> OK, but I'm not getting the structure. Present subjunctive? Is it colloquial/regional?


Perhaps I should have added: in the sense of_ I've got to hurry up._

Counterquestion: What structure is _Verspäten wir uns nicht_! ? If this structure is considered imperative (I am not quite sure whether or not you can call it one), why should the same structure in singular not be imperative? 

Normally an imperative would be _Verspäte dich nicht! _or _Verspätet Euch/Verspäten Sie sich nicht_!


----------



## Schimmelreiter

ablativ said:


> Schimmelreiter said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, but I'm not getting the structure. Present subjunctive? Is it colloquial/regional?
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps I should have added: in the sense of_ I've got to hurry up._
> 
> Counterquestion: What structure is _Verspäten wir uns nicht_! ? If this structure is considered imperative (I am not quite sure whether or not you can call it one), why should the same structure in singular not be imperative?
> 
> Normally an imperative would be _Verspäte dich nicht! _or _Verspätet Euch/Verspäten Sie sich nicht_!
Click to expand...






omidnice said:


> This website says that imperative is *just *available for singular and plural second person (du, ihr, and Sie) and first plural person (wir).


This view is held generally. Hence





Schimmelreiter said:


> Is it colloquial/regional?


----------



## ablativ

Schimmelreiter said:


> Is it colloquial/regional?


I don't know. "Verspäte ich mich bloß nicht beim Vorstellungsgespäch; sonst kriege ich den Job bestimmt nicht."



> In a wider sense, modal verbs express that it is imperative that one do something:





> _​I must explain it./Ich muss es erklären._


Verspäte ich mich bloß nicht! = Ich *darf *(must not) mich nicht verspäten.
Some kind of imperative or just inversion?


----------



## omidnice

Schimmelreiter said:


> is second person singular or plural imperative: _Lass/Lasst es mich erklären. _Similarly, in English, _Let us explain it _is first person plural only in meaning but second person plural grammatically. In German, _Erklären wir es _is first person plural both in meaning and grammatically.


That was exactly what I wanted to know. Vielen Dank!


Schimmelreiter said:


> But _fi__rst person in meaning/second person in structure_ exists in German, too: _Lasst es uns erklären!_
> 
> When it comes to first person singular, ordering oneself to do something is basically pathological.  In a wider sense, modal verbs express that it is imperative that one do something: _​I must explain it./Ich muss es erklären._


Thank you for your comprehensive explanation of other possibilities of giving such so-called orders.


----------



## omidnice

Thank you all for contributing your ideas to the thread. 


ablativ said:


> Yes, you can use modal verbs, but you could also add so called "Abtönungspartikel" in order to build a real imperative:
> 
> _Komm ich bloß nicht zu spät! Verspäte ich mich bloß nicht!_


How do you translate them? Are they a kind of imperative sentence?


----------



## Sepia

omidnice said:


> Thank you all for contributing your ideas to the thread.
> 
> How do you translate them? Are they a kind of imperative sentence?



Terminology is never absolute - but I would also consider it an imperative. 

Identical to 1. person plur., used as a recommendation or order to the group the speaker is part of. It is used in exactly the same way in Latin and in French and ...

Maybe that is where High German got it from. I know of no other Germanic language where it works like that


----------



## omidnice

Sepia said:


> Terminology is never absolute - but I would also consider it an imperative.
> 
> Identical to 1. person plur., used as a recommendation or order to the group the speaker is part of. It is used in exactly the same way in Latin and in French and ...
> 
> Maybe that is where High German got it from. I know of no other Germanic language where it works like that


Vielen Dank für Ihre Kommentare!


----------



## Glockenblume

Zur Begrifflichkeit:
Ich habe folgenden Eindruck (kann mich jedoch täuschen!):
Es gibt zwei Arten, den Imperativ zu definieren:

- über die Wortform: _erkläre! erklärt!   
 - - - erklären Sie!_ würde streng genommen nicht dazugehören (denn es ist ein Konjunktiv 1 - siehe: "Seien Sie still!"), 
         ist aber aus Analogiegründen mitdazugezählt worden.

- über die Funktion: verschiedenerlei Aufforderungen (von Bitten bis hin zu Befehlen)
> im Imperativ im engeren Sinn oder 
> im Konjunktiv 1 ohne _das _Verb_ lassen_ oder 
> mit dem Verb _lassen_
> im Infinitiv ("Den Mund weit öffnen, damit ich Ihre Backenzähne sehen kann!").


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Glockenblume said:


> im Konjunktiv 1 mit oder ohne _das _Verb_ lassen_


Was ist an _Lasst uns fröhlich sein _Konjunktiv I?

PS
Mir ist schon klar, dass _Seien wir fröhlich _und _Seien Sie fröhlich _​Konjunktiv I ist.

PPS
Ich vergaß auf etwas ganz Wichtiges (James hat seinen freien Tag):
3. Person Singular ist natürlich auch ​Konjunktiv I:

_Bringe er mir einen Courvoisier Hors d’Age!_


----------



## Glockenblume

Schimmelreiter said:


> Was ist an _Lasst uns fröhlich sein _Konjunktiv I?


Du hast Recht, ich habe nicht richtig aufgepasst!


----------



## Gernot Back

omidnice said:


> I saw  the sentence "Verspäten wir uns nicht!" on a German website, and it says this is an imperative sentence.


Not quite, we are talking about the optative mood here!


----------



## Schimmelreiter

With the





Gernot Back said:


> optative mood


I'd expect the standard word order with the finite verb in the second position: 
_
Er bringe mir ein Glas Wein. _Cf. third person singular imperative: _Bringe er mir ein Glas Wein!
_
_Wir seien ehrlich. _Cf. first person plural imperative: _S__eien wir ehrlich!
_
_Sie seien ehrlich. _Cf. third person plural & distant second person singular & distant second person plural imperative: _​Seien sie/Sie ehrlich!_


----------



## Gernot Back

Schimmelreiter said:


> I'd expect the standard word order with the finite verb in the second position.


I'd expect just the contrary:


> Syntaktisch kann ein Optativ in den germanischen Sprachen als Verb-Erst-Satz realisiert werden.



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Optativ


----------



## Schimmelreiter

So _Seien Sie ehrlich! _and _Verspäten Sie sich nicht! _aren't imperatives but optatives: Same word order and same present subjunctive as in _Seien wir ehrlich! _and _Verspäten wir uns nicht!_ No problem, but it runs counter to traditional terminology.


----------



## bearded

Hallo
Italienisch kennt die Kategorie ''congiuntivo esortativo'' (Aufforderungs-Konjunktiv), z.B. _siano sinceri! _(mögen sie aufrichtig sein!). Dies entspricht womöglich dem backschen Optativ.


----------



## omidnice

Gernot Back said:


> Not quite, we are talking about the optative mood here!


Vielen Dank!

According to the provided link, "The optative mood (abbreviated OPT) is a grammatical mood that indicates a *wish *or *hope*." Hence, the sentence "Verspäten wir uns nicht!" would mean something like, "We hope (for us) not to be late!", wouldn't it?


----------



## Schimmelreiter

omidnice said:


> Vielen Dank!
> 
> According to the provided link, "The optative mood (abbreviated OPT) is a grammatical mood that indicates a *wish *or *hope*." Hence, the sentence "Verspäten wir uns nicht!" would mean something like, "We hope (for us) not to be late!", wouldn't it?


No, which is why I don't think it's expedient to call it an _optative. _In line with bearded man above





bearded man said:


> congiuntivo esortativo


and on the basis of Latin grammar, one might, just might, call it a _hortative_, which nobody does, well, I do sometimes to distinguish it from a strictly _grammatical _imperative. _Semantically_​, though, and for all practical purposes, _Verspäten wir uns nicht! _is an imperative.


----------



## Gernot Back

bearded man said:


> Italienisch kennt die Kategorie ''congiuntivo esortativo'' (Aufforderungs-Konjunktiv), z.B. _siano sinceri! _(mögen sie aufrichtig sein!).


Du hast Recht. Wahscheinlich sprec hen wir hier auch besser von einem Adhortativ als von einem Optativ.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Gernot Back said:


> Du hast Recht. Wahscheinlich sprec hen wir hier auch besser von einem Adhortativ als von einem Optativ.


Ob man, wie Du, adhortiert, wie bearded man exhortiert oder bloß hortiert, ist gehüpft wie gesprungen. Wenn man die lateinische Folie drüberlegt, gibt's Hortativ, Jussiv und Optativ.

Sprachdidaktisch halte ich es weiterhin für unzweckmäßig, im Deutschen vom (Ad)Hortativ zu sprechen. Folgendes von mir bereits vorgetragene Argument droht unterzugehen: 
_

Seien Sie ehrlich!
Verspäten Sie sich nicht!

_haben dieselbe Wortstellung und denselben Konjunktiv Präsens wie

_Seien wir ehrlich!
Verspäten wir uns nicht!_

Wollen wir es in der vermittelnden Beschreibung deutscher Grammatik von der grammatikalischen Person abhängig machen, ob ein und dieselbe Struktur einmal als Adhortativ und ein andermal als Imperativ bezeichnet wird? Und _Bringe er mir ein Glas Wein! _ist dann Jussiv? Wir reden von deutscher Grammatik!


----------



## omidnice

Schimmelreiter said:


> No, which is why I don't think it's expedient to call it an _optative. _In line with bearded man aboveand on the basis of Latin grammar, one might, just might, call it a _hortative_, which nobody does, well, I do sometimes to distinguish it from a strictly _grammatical _imperative. _Semantically_​, though, and for all practical purposes, _Verspäten wir uns nicht! _is an imperative.


Vielen Dank für Ihre Kommentare!
Why do you distinguish the sentence "_Verspäten wir uns nicht!_"from other imperatives grammatically?


----------



## ablativ

Schimmelreiter said:


> _
> 
> Seien Sie ehrlich!
> Verspäten Sie sich nicht!
> 
> _haben dieselbe Wortstellung und denselben Konjunktiv Präsens wie
> 
> _Seien wir ehrlich!
> Verspäten wir uns nicht!_
> 
> Wollen wir es in der vermittelnden Beschreibung deutscher Grammatik von der grammatikalischen Person abhängig machen, ob ein und dieselbe Struktur einmal als Adhortativ und ein andermal als Imperativ bezeichnet wird? Und _Bringe er mir ein Glas Wein! _ist dann Jussiv? Wir reden von deutscher Grammatik!


Ich verstehe die Logik hinter dem oben Gesagten durchaus. 

Es ist doch aber eine Definitionssache, was man als Imperativ bezeichnet. Canoo.net sagt ganz klar:


> Der Imperativ kennt nur zwei Formen: die 2 .Person Singular und die 2. Person Plural. Der Imperativ der Höflichkeitsform wird mit der 3. Person Plural Konjunktiv I und dem nachgestellten Pronomen_ Sie gebildet._


Und wenn man diese Aussage akzeptiert, sind eben andere "Aufforderungsformen" keine echten Imperative, sondern Ersatzformen. 
Die wirklichen Imperative sind, wie Glockenblume in Post 20 schreibt, Imperativ Sgl. "verspäte" und Pl. "verspätet". Sobald ein Personalpronomen dazukommt, ist es schon kein reiner Imperativ mehr ("verpäten Sie sich"); man zählt diese Höflichkeitskonstruktion aber noch zu den Imperativen.

Da eine eigene Imperativform für die 1. Pers. Plural im Deutschen im Gegensatz zum Französischen (_allons_ enfants pour la Patrie!)  gar nicht gibt, ist dies auch keine echte Imperativform, wie eigentlich schon "gehen Sie!" keine ist, die man aber noch "kulanterweise" mit zu den echten Imperativen zugerechnet hat. 

Und da es kein Imperativ ist, hat man sich definitionsgemäß eben auf Adhortativ geeignet: 


> „Ich habe Hunger, _gehen wir_ zum Essen!“ (Adhortativ) /Wikipedia


 Da alles doch nur Konvention bzw. Definitionssache ist, verstehe ich nicht ganz, warum es so entscheidend sein soll, ob man "verspäten wir uns nicht!" nun als echten Imperativ oder als Ersatzform auffassen soll.


> Was ist an _Lasst uns fröhlich sein Konjunktiv I?_


"Lasst" ist natürlich Imperativ Plural, aber nicht von "(fröhlich) sein", sondern von "lassen".


----------



## Schimmelreiter

ablativ said:


> Canoo.net sagt ganz klar:
> 
> Der Imperativ kennt nur zwei Formen: die 2 .Person Singular und die 2. Person Plural. Der Imperativ der Höflichkeitsform wird mit der 3. Person Plural Konjunktiv I und dem nachgestellten Pronomen _Sie_ gebildet.


Das soll "klar" sein? Das ist ein absurder Widerspruch in sich. Entweder kennt der Imperativ *nur **zwei Formen *ODER er kann auch mit der 3. Person Plural Konjunktiv I gebildet werden. Was soll das Adverb _nur_? Der Imperativ kennt offenbar laut canoo *drei Formen*, wenn diese auch nur für zwei Personen, nämlich 2. Person Singular und 2. Person Plural, zum Einsatz gelangen.

Und wie erklärt canoo _Verspäten wir uns nicht_? Wohl kaum als Adhortativ. Es ist sicher nicht sinnvoll, sich aus verschiedenen Erklärsystemen, mal aus canoo, mal aus Wikipedia, eklektisch das zusammenzusuchen, was gerade das eigene Argument stützt.

Ich betrachte _Verspäten wir uns nicht! _als dem lateinischen Hortativ entsprechenden *deutschen *Imperativ. Er gleicht in Syntax und Konjunktiv I der Form _Verspäten Sie sich nicht!_, die für mich archaische 3. Person Plural Imperativ ist und zugleich in modernem Deutsch dem Ausdruck der distanten 2. Person Singular & Plural Imperativ dient. Auffallend ist auch die Parallele zur dem lateinischen Jussiv entsprechenden archaischen Form _Verspäte er sich nicht!_, die für mich 3. Person Singular Imperativ ist.


----------



## ablativ

Schimmelreiter said:


> Das soll "klar" sein? Das ist ein absurder Widerspruch in sich. Entweder kennt der Imperativ *nur **zwei Formen *ODER er kann auch mit der 3. Person Plural Konjunktiv I gebildet werden. Was soll das Adverb _nur_? Der Imperativ kennt offenbar laut canoo *drei Formen*, wenn diese auch nur für zwei Personen, nämlich 2. Person Singular und 2. Person Plural, zum Einsatz gelangen.
> 
> 
> 
> Genau das sagt canoo ja, es gibt nur zwei Formen (Einzahl und Mehrzahl), aber die Höflichkeitsanredeform beim Imperativ wird, obwohl anders gebildet, der Benennung "Imperativ" angegliedert, vielleicht aus Gründen der logischen Entsprechung (direkte Aufforderung an jemanden oder mehrere in der 2. Pers. Sgl. oder Pl.). Also "verspäte!" und "verspätet!" sind quasi Vollmitglieder im Dual-Bund der Imperative, "verspäten Sie sich"! im Sgl. und Pl. haben eine "privilegierte Partnerschaft" in diesem Verein.
> 
> 
> 
> Und wie erklärt canoo _Verspäten wir uns nicht_? Wohl kaum als Adhortativ. Es ist sicher nicht sinnvoll, sich aus verschiedenen Erklärsystemen, mal aus canoo, mal aus Wikipedia, eklektisch das zusammenzusuchen, was gerade das eigene Argument stützt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ich habe bei canoo überhaupt keine Erklärung über den Adhortativ gefunden.
> Wikipedia liefert wenigstens einen Erklärungsversuch und gibt eine Einordnung der unterschiedlichen Befehls- und Aufforderungsformen.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich betrachte _Verspäten wir uns nicht! _als dem lateinischen Hortativ entsprechenden *deutschen *Imperativ. Er gleicht in Syntax und Konjunktiv I der Form _Verspäten Sie sich nicht!_, die für mich archaische 3. Person Plural Imperativ ist und zugleich in modernem Deutsch dem Ausdruck der distanten 2. Person Singular & Plural Imperativ dient. Auffallend ist auch die Parallele zur dem lateinischen Jussiv entsprechenden archaischen Form _Verspäte er sich nicht!_, die für mich 3. Person Singular Imperativ ist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Der lateinische Imperativ I (also der gängige) deckt sich mit dem deutschen von canoo definierten Imperativ. Wobei allerdings der verneinende ("verspäte dich nicht!") mit "noli" gebildet wird ("noli tangere circulos meos!" - "noli sero venire!").
> Der Imperativ II richtet sich in der Tat an die 2. oder 3. Person Sgl. oder Pl. Allerdings ist dieser kein ad-hoc-Imperativ, sondern bezieht sich eher auf Gesetze und Vorschriften, die allgemeine Gültigkeit haben. Aber nur, weil sich diese Konstruktion im Lateinischen "Imperativ" nennt, kann doch die deutsche Grammatik andere Aufforderungsformen "Ersatzimperativ" oder sonst wie nennen. Was heißt: "Was gerade das eigene Argument stützt"?
> Welches Argument? Es geht doch darum, dass man eine allgemeinverbindliche Einordnung der unterschiedlichen, wie auch immer gearteten, Befehls- bzw. Aufforderungsformen vornimmt.
> Was spricht denn dagegen, ein Klassifizierungssystem zu übernehmen, das allgemein anerkannt ist? Echte Imperative versus Ersatzimperative und in der Mitte den tolerierten Imperativ der Höflichkeitsform ("Verspäten Sie sich nicht"!), der eigentlich keiner ist, aber dazu gerechnet wird? Wenn jeder - sei es auch mit guten Argumenten - seine eigenen Definitionen vornimmt, weiß nachher keiner mehr, worüber eigentlich gesprochen wird.
Click to expand...


----------



## Schimmelreiter

ablativ said:


> Ich habe bei canoo überhaupt keine Erklärung über den Adhortativ gefunden.
> Wikipedia liefert wenigstens einen Erklärungsversuch und gibt eine Einordnung der unterschiedlichen Befehls- und Aufforderungsformen.


Genau das meinte ich! 

Wir sollten uns auf die Suche nach einem umfassenden grammatikalischen Erklärungsmodell begeben. Wenn canoo _Verspäten wir uns nicht! _nicht erklären kann - *wenn* das so sein sollte, vielleicht müsste man bloß genauer suchen -, dann ist es doch kein wirklich gangbarer Weg, diese Lücke mit Wikipedia auszufüllen.


----------



## ablativ

Schimmelreiter said:


> Wir sollten uns auf die Suche nach einem umfassenden grammatikalischen Erklärungsmodell begeben. Wenn canoo _Verspäten wir uns nicht! _nicht erklären kann - *wenn* das so sein sollte, vielleicht müsste man bloß genauer suchen -, dann ist es doch kein wirklich gangbarer Weg, diese Lücke mit Wikipedia auszufüllen.


Das linguistische Institut der Humboldt-Universität Berlin ist doch eine ernstzunehmende Referenz-Adresse.


> lat. adhortativus 'ermahnend'; auch: Hortativ; engl. hortatory mood, cohortative mood: Klasse von sprachlichen Formen, die in semantisch-pragmatischer Hinsicht die >Aufforderung an die 1. Pers. Pl. zur gemeinsamen Aktion ausdrückt (eine _"gemeinsame, situationsgemäß scheinende Willensrichtung"_, Erben (1983: 406)); daher auch als _Adhortativus inclusivus_ bezeichnet.
> In den indoeuropäischen Sprachen nicht durch ein eigenes morphologisches Paradigma gekennzeichnet, wird der Adhortativ in diesen z.B. periphrastisch oder durch konjunktivische Formen der 1. Pers. Pl. ausgedrückt, vgl. deutsch _Lasst uns streiken!, Seien wir mutig! _oder in Nicht-Standard-Varietäten wie im Schweizer Deutsch _Gömmer! _oder z.B. in der so genannten _Kanak-Sprak_ oder _Kiez-Sprache_durch Konstruktionen wie _Lassma Licht ausmachen!_ (vgl. z.B. Wiese (2006); Urban (2007)).


Aber es geht mir gar nicht darum, wer hier recht hat, sondern ich finde, man sollte sich auf *eine* Definition einigen. Ich hätte auch nichts dagegen, wenn man jede Art der Aufforderung _Imperativ_ nennen würde, es müsste nur einheitlich geschehen.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Und canoo erklärt's doch, ohne es zu benamsen:

_Aufforderung in der 1. Person Plural_

_Im Gegensatz zu anderen Sprachen, kennt das Deutsche keine Befehlsform der ersten Person Plural (vergleiche z. B. Französisch _Allons!_, Spanisch _Vamos!_ und Italienisch _Andiamo!_). Wenn eine Aufforderung an eine Gruppe, zu der der Sprecher selber gehört, ausgedrückt werden soll, verwendet man häufig eine der beiden folgenden Konstruktionen:

_
_1. Person Plural Konjunktiv Präsens + wir (ähnlich wie bei der Höflichkeitsform):_
_Gehen wir!_
_Seien wir zufrieden!_

_Lasst uns + Infinitiv Präsens:_
_Lasst uns gehen!_
_Lasst uns zufrieden sein!




_Na also. Auffällig ist schon, dass canoo 

_Gehen wir!_
_Seien wir zufrieden!_

wie folgt erklärt: 

_1. Person Plural Konjunktiv Präsens + wir (*ähnlich wie bei der Höflichkeitsform*)_

In Wirklichkeit ist es, von der Person abgesehen, *identisch* mit der Höflichkeitsform (Plural Konjunktiv Präsens), und auch die Wortstellung ist dieselbe. Warum wird der Höflichkeitsform, die sogar mit der Person tricksen darf (sie ist 3. Person Plural und doch semantisch 2. Person Singular und Plural), der Status _Imperativ_ zugebilligt und der gleich geformten 1. Person Plural Konjunktiv Präsens nicht?



PS
_Imperativ  _
_Plural 1.P. lachen wir, sprechen wir 
_Uni Mainz


----------



## ablativ

Schimmelreiter said:


> Und canoo erklärt's doch, ohne es zu benamsen:
> 
> _Aufforderung in der 1. Person Plural_
> 
> _Im Gegensatz zu anderen Sprachen, kennt das Deutsche keine Befehlsform der ersten Person Plural (vergleiche z. B. Französisch _Allons!_, Spanisch _Vamos!_ und Italienisch _Andiamo!_). Wenn eine Aufforderung an eine Gruppe, zu der der Sprecher selber gehört, ausgedrückt werden soll, verwendet man häufig eine der beiden folgenden Konstruktionen:
> 
> _
> _1. Person Plural Konjunktiv Präsens + wir (ähnlich wie bei der Höflichkeitsform):_
> _Gehen wir!_
> _Seien wir zufrieden!_
> 
> _Lasst uns + Infinitiv Präsens:_
> _Lasst uns gehen!_
> _Lasst uns zufrieden sein!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Na also. Auffällig ist schon, dass canoo
> 
> _Gehen wir!_
> _Seien wir zufrieden!_
> 
> wie folgt erklärt:
> 
> _1. Person Plural Konjunktiv Präsens + wir (*ähnlich wie bei der Höflichkeitsform*)_
> 
> In Wirklichkeit ist es, von der Person abgesehen, *identisch* mit der Höflichkeitsform (Plural Konjunktiv Präsens), und auch die Wortstellung ist dieselbe. Warum wird der Höflichkeitsform, die sogar mit der Person tricksen darf (sie ist 3. Person Plural und doch semantisch 2. Person Singular und Plural), der Status _Imperativ_ zugebilligt und der gleich geformten 1. Person Plural Konjunktiv Präsens nicht?
> 
> 
> 
> PS
> _Imperativ  _
> _Plural 1.P. lachen wir, sprechen wir
> _Uni Mainz


Dass es Aufforderungen in der 1. Pers. Plural gibt (_Gehen wir!_) und auch Imperative mit _lassen (lasst uns gehen!), _wurde ja nie in Frage gestellt. Nur nennen die meisten Grammatiken diese Konstruktionen eben nicht _Imperativ _(_lasst! _ist natürlich ein solcher, aber in einer anderen Konstruktion als _geht!_). Dies zu canoo.

Und die Uni Mainz definiert - wie Du - _lachen wir! _und auf Seite 6 auch noch einmal _hauen wir ab! _als Imperativ.

Somit ist die Verwirrung also komplett. Was bedeutet das nun in der Praxis? Wenn man jetzt über den Imperativ spricht, muss man wohl sagen "den im engeren Sinn" bzw. "den Imperativ im weiteren Sinn" oder Ähnliches. 

Überhaupt stellt sich natürlich die Frage, inwieweit Dudenaussagen (canoo lehnt sich sehr an den Duden an) irgendwelche Verbindlichkeit haben, wie dies bei der Académie Française der Fall ist, oder ob jeder sprachlich Interessierte oder zumindest jeder förmlich examinierte Philologe für Germanistik und dort für die deutsche Sprache eigene, dem Duden widersprechende Sichtweisen als gültig deklarieren kann. Kann man im Rahmen der "Freiheit der Forschung und Lehre" gängige Lehrmeinungen aushebeln? 


> In der wissenschaftlichen Forschung heißt das schlichtweg, dass ein Wissenschaftler nicht jede Meinung vertreten darf.


Damit wir uns nicht falsch verstehen, ich stehe auch hinter der von Dir genannte Logik, dass man "kommen wir!" als Imperativ bezeichnen kann, wenn "kommen Sie!" einer ist. Mir geht es nur darum, in welchem Grade festgesetzte (und von wem?) Bezeichnungen veränderbar sind (und auch wieder von wem?).


----------



## Schimmelreiter

ablativ said:


> Wenn man jetzt über den Imperativ spricht, muss man wohl sagen "den im engeren Sinn" bzw. "den Imperativ im weiteren Sinn"




Wäre noch zu klären, zu welchem der beiden die Höflichkeitsform gehört. Da sie strukturell genauso wenig Imperativ ist wie Hortativ und Jussiv, schlage ich vor: zum Imperativ _​im weiteren Sinn._


----------

